# Tesco - I Feel Sick



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Urgh - just bought some blackberries from tesco's 2 for £3 and starting munching on them only to see at the bottom they came with their own set of inhabitants!!!

Yes, I should of washed them first but I didn't so then I proceeded to wash them and after washing them over and over again I could not get rid of these little lodgers!!

So, I have rang the tesco I bought them from and complained they said I need to bring them back so I am going when I finish work at 4pm!

In the meantime I am panicking now, one if I have contracted some kind of parasite! These blackberries were imported from Mexico! Should I email head office and complain??

xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Nasty nasty nasty. If i were you Saila i'd kick up big time.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Saila, did you take photos or something? you will have no evidence if you just hand them over!!!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I found a worm type thing once in a tin of biscuits. Got a £50 cheque for it


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

yeuch!    i was put off blueberrys a while ago..they always taste a bit like mould to me!!! hope you get some money back hun! xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

DOH! just realized you said blackberries


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

aaaaarrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i would have gone mad         i hate anything little like that,i prob would have been sick.ooooooooh im all itchy now   poor you


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG i have got some Blackberries in my fridge from Tesco - *running off to check them*


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Saila

were they maggots?....flies love to lay their eggs in blackberries, so it's always important to soak them in salted water prior to eating or cookng.  I used to pick loads as a kid as they grew wild close to where I lived, and yes I used to eat them by the pound as I picked them!  Never did me any harm though.

Did you take them back?  What did they say?

x


----------

